# Billy Goat Vacuum



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm not sure how much I would actually use this - But for $150 it seems that would be worth it for clean up after dethatching and would probably do a better job than running over the yard with a rotary..?

https://bellingham.craigslist.org/grd/d/leaf-vacuum-billy-goat/6596197341.html

What do you think?


----------



## marshtj (Apr 9, 2018)

I have one and will be happy to answer any questions you have.


----------



## wartee (Mar 27, 2018)

I have one too and that's exactly what I paid for mine. Does an incredible job with leaves.

It will pick up clippings fine, but I find my Honda HRX pulls a better vacuum and it's self propelled, though the bag is way smaller than the Billy Goat.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

Complete steal. These things sell for $1,500 up. (locally)
online it looks like this one:
https://www.leafblowersdirect.com/Billy-Goat-KV601-Lawn-Vacuum/p82557.html


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

I think it is closer to this base model:

https://www.grainger.com/product/453G32?cm_mmc=PPC:+Google+PLA&s_kwcid=AL!2966!3!50916684477!!!g!66418500079!&ef_id=WFy4ewAAAIuMmLQa:20180523130857:s

If I see this thing is still posted this weekend I'm going to offer him a hundred bucks.


----------



## marshtj (Apr 9, 2018)

One word of caution, don't completely fill the bag when using it. Once full they are a beast to wrestle. I usually work until it's half full, then empty. Mine will suck pin oak leaves out from underneath my bermuda, my HRX doesn't come close to doing that.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

No it's not the model from grainger. Look at where the optional vacuum hose attaches. It's on the side not in the center. And it has the big spoked wheels. You won't regret buying this gadget especially if you have leaves in the fall. Not only does it suck up leaves it then proceeds to grind them into powder and reduces their volume by a factor of ten or so. That is part of why the bag gets so heavy especially if there is moisture in the leaves. marshtj's advice is good advice.


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

Will these things pick up plugs after a core aeration?


----------



## marshtj (Apr 9, 2018)

It should.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

It will undoubtedly pick them up but may cause a problem of clogging the bag which will then need a really serious back flushing with the hose or even a pressure washer. I haven't had a core aerator long enough to have thought about that but I have had bags clog. (Not on a Billy Goat but on an Echo Vac Blower, recently)

https://www.echo-usa.com/Products/Shred-N-Vacs/ES-250

On any of these units you need to keep the bag clean and hose the dirt out of it every couple of years. On the Echo above it clogged quicker than I would have expected. 
Before I got my Billy Goat I used a Sears 5hp clone which made a lawn dominating neighbor at my old neighborhood buy a Billy Goat. I have used the shit out of that unit and keep fixing it (it only needs usual tlc) for "sentimental" reasons. I know I really need to get a life.

Edit: On second thought it occurs to me that the Billy Goat does not come standard with an exit screen.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Billy-Goat-891153-Shredder-Screen-Made-For-KV-Vacuums/152143004229?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

The sears one actually has one stock. Without the screen it may just pick then up and through them in the bag. Depends how damp they are as far as whether they break into powder or not. Just something to keep an eye on.


----------

